# Tivo Guide needs updated



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Kind of new here. Don't know if anyone has mentioned the Tivo Guide. I have Cox cable and like their guide very much. Except I can't use it with Tivo. Wish Tivo could do something similar. It's bright and colorful. Tivo Guide is so dull and hard to read on both formats. At least try changing the color scheme and get rid of the see threw background.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I always hated the comcast guide, especially the commercials they put on it.

But the power of the tivo guide is not how it looks, it's the content. The keywords that you can search on with wishlists.


----------

